# It works!



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I had a feeling this would be a good color. Keep using it Stuhly, you'll bang 'em!

It is very gratifying to see folks catching fish on your own creations....Thanks for the pic buddy!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

That's a great looking lure.Love that pattern!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

hey thats not fair!! ive been running that every trip out and it has only had 1 pb lol must be the glitter they dont like


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i love that color pattern. i sure wish i could paint things up like that. im a believer in purple. the wilder the better.
sherman


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm gonna need a few of them Paul...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

